# Last tour of 2017, you should come say hello!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Having a nice little venture with some friends of ours in Gatherers and Actor Observer. Don't let silly things like age difference stop you from coming out - these shows are going to be great! (and we need Toronto and Ottawa to have strong showing ). If you haven't seen us yet, this is your last chance before we hide away for the winter.










November 3rd - Cleveland, OH - Now That's Class (SPARROWS ONLY)
November 4th - Wheeling, WV - Nail City Records (SPARROWS ONLY) 
November 7th - Altoona, PA - the anvil 
November 8th - Buffalo, NY - Sugar City 
*November 9th - Waterloo, ON - Open Sesame* 
November 10th - Toronto, On - The Dance Cave (Lee's Palace)* 
November 11th - Ottawa, ON - Cafe Dekcuf* 
November 12th - Montreal, QC - Piranha Bar* *
November 13th - Burlington, VT - Friends of Jims Basement 
November 14th - Pawtucket, RI - The Met
November 15th - Oakdale, NY - Shakers Pub 
November 16th - Brooklyn, NY - Gold Sounds 
November 17th - Cambridge, MA - Hardcore Stadium 
*No Actor Observer

Thanks for the support so far!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

You're playing the Dance Cave - LOL/amazing


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> You're playing the Dance Cave - LOL/amazing


I've never been, but it's Toronto so it'll be fun. We never really play at home. Hint hint.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I might come just for the confused goth girls. (I'd come anyway... if I can manage it, kids etc)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I might come just for the confused goth girls. (I'd come anyway... if I can manage it, kids etc)


You have 5 weeks to sort it out haha. Bring @bigboki @Alex and @Lola while you're at it


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2017)

I got Waterloo marked on my calendar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I got Waterloo marked on my calendar.


See you there! Perhaps with @greco and @Hamstrung


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I put it on my calendar. Toronto Friday November 10th


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Good for you man. That's an intense schedule. 

I hope you always set up and tear down with gloves on. I learned that lesson the hard way. 


Cheers. To far out tontell if I can come. I'll try.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok! I can make it! Hopefully Alex and Bigboki can to. 

I wanted to go to a rave last year but was told that I am too old to attend, that I wouldn't fit in and I would feel uncomfortable!

I don't care what anybody thinks of me. I will be there!

November 10th is a Thursday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I might come just for the confused goth girls.





Lola said:


> I don't care what anybody thinks of me. I will be there!


Dress appropriately. lol.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm putting it in my calendar! Hopefully, we'll have some other members of the forum come out too.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

bigboki said:


> I put it on my calendar. Toronto Friday November 10th


Shite we already go for a concert that night. @Budda when concert starts and how long it will be in Toronto on November 10th?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Good for you man. That's an intense schedule.
> 
> I hope you always set up and tear down with gloves on. I learned that lesson the hard way.
> 
> Cheers. To far out tontell if I can come. I'll try.


No gloves for any load ins or load outs. Hopefully you can make it!



Lola said:


> Ok! I can make it! Hopefully Alex and Bigboki can to.
> 
> November 10th is a Thursday.


Awesome, thanks!



Chito said:


> I'm putting it in my calendar! Hopefully, we'll have some other members of the forum come out too.


I know we have a few people, hopefully they show up!



bigboki said:


> Shite we already go for a concert that night. @Budda when concert starts and how long it will be in Toronto on November 10th?


That I don't know, but it will be early - done by 10:30.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Dress appropriately. lol.


What does that mean?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am not speaking for Jdto but I am sure he would love to come if he doesn't have other plans. 

What time is show time?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool!

I'll try & make the Lee's Palace gig


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Get gardening gloves. Cheap and can save you a ton of grief. Only takes one slight of hand. And bam.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2017)

Lola said:


> What does that mean?


High red boots .. your metal gear.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What time is the show in Ottawa?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I am not speaking for Jdto but I am sure he would love to come if he doesn't have other plans.
> 
> What time is show time?


I imagine first band at 6:30 or 7. @jdto will we see you out there?



Chito said:


> What time is the show in Ottawa?


I'll find out today and get back to you.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> High red boots .. your metal gear.


My red rocker boots. 
I don't have any metal gear! No spiked collars or wristlets. No visible tattoos. And no Mohawk. I am a disgrace!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I know that Lee's Palace is on Bloor street, does anyone know if it's near the L&M store? Too lazy to look up addresses! Too early in the morning. That's my excuse and I am sticking to it. 

I could make a day out of checking out some gear and then going to Budda's show!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> See you there! Perhaps with @greco and @Hamstrung


I am going to try and get there as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vokey design said:


> I am going to try and get there as well.


The more the merrier!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> See you there! Perhaps with @greco and @Hamstrung


I thought I knew all the venues in Waterloo. Where the heck is "Open Sesame"?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Come on out to Halifax!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I thought I knew all the venues in Waterloo. Where the heck is "Open Sesame"?


I dont know haha.



gtrguy said:


> Come on out to Halifax!


Oh i want to!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> I imagine first band at 6:30 or 7. @jdto will we see you out there?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find out today and get back to you.


Put me down as a yes. I'll do my best to be there provided there aren't any scheduling/family things that come up. I just got back from Mexico last night, so I'm still a bit out of it. I'll check with my wife about anything for that weekend.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I thought I knew all the venues in Waterloo. Where the heck is "Open Sesame"?


I couldn't find it...I thought you would know. Mystery!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> I couldn't find it...I thought you would know. Mystery!


Maybe that's the hook! It's a secret location, invisible to the eye but you have to say the magic phrase "Open Sesame" for it to appear! The quest begins!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Maybe that's the hook! It's a secret location, invisible to the eye but you have to say the magic phrase "Open Sesame" for it to appear! The quest begins!


I tried saying that a few times...Mrs. Greco thinks I'm loosing my grasp on reality!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Usually those get described as "ask a punk" haha.

I will find out!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Open sesame is an Art gallery down town. I just looked through the Instagram pics posted and they have some shots of live music so I guess it’s the place? The list of upcoming events only goes to Nov 2nd on FB and the web page is even farther behind. I guess they expect people to drop in or use a phone to actually talk with a human. the nerve of some people. Lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bumparoo - thanks Vokey for the info!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

vokey design said:


> Open sesame is an Art gallery down town. I just looked through the Instagram pics posted and they have some shots of live music so I guess it’s the place? The list of upcoming events only goes to Nov 2nd on FB and the web page is even farther behind. I guess they expect people to drop in or use a phone to actually talk with a human. the nerve of some people. Lol
> View attachment 128041
> View attachment 128049


I was downtown for the Oktoberfest free concert last Friday and saw Open Sesame is adjacent to City Hall in Kitchener right next to the fountain/pond/skating rink. 
Let's just say It's gonna be.... intimate.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thats just fancy speak for "welcome to the splash zone"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lola said:


> November 10th is a Thursday.


?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> ?


I stand corrected it's a groovy, happening Friday!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lola said:


> I stand corrected it's a groovy, happening Friday!


I'm willing to accept that there might be alternate time lines but I just wanted to get that clear in case I read the calendar wrong ... lol

Not far from me so might be able to get there on the 10th.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> I'm willing to accept that there might be alternate time lines but I just wanted to get that clear in case I read the calendar wrong ... lol
> 
> Not far from me so might be able to get there on the 10th.


Nope! I was the "tard" and read the calendar incorrectly!

So sorry for sometimes I can't help but being a tard!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

We all have our moments.

A couple of weekends ago I arrived at mosport nice and early to check in at registration sat morning only to be told that your race is next weekend .. lol

Three hour round trip on the 407 plus fuel for the truck; just as well I wasn't towing anything ..lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> We all have our moments.
> 
> A couple of weekends ago I arrived at mosport nice and early to check in at registration sat morning only to be told that your race is next weekend .. lol
> 
> Three hour round trip on the 407 plus fuel for the truck; just as well I wasn't towing anything ..lol


That's funny!

Sorry but I really don't mean to laugh at your expense but I can't help myself!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That's ok I'm laughing too and so were my friends ... lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Facebook links for the shows:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=889529234530446






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1469256156486012






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=117850468888982






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1973124942952386


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tomorrow we head to Cleveland!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Have a great, successful trip!
ROCK ON


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

Budda said:


> Tomorrow we head to Cleveland!


Make sure to jog left. lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Two shows down, lots of fun and sweat.

If you have the opportunity to put fries on your sandwich, take it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Two shows down, lots of fun and sweat.
> 
> If you have the opportunity to put fries on your sandwich, take it.


Chip butty

A classic chip butty made with chips, white bread, butter, and tomato sauce
*Alternative names* Chip sandwich, chip barm, chip roll, chip muffin, chip stottie, piece and chips, hot chip sandwich, chip batch, chip sarnie, chip cob
*Type* Sandwich
*Place of origin* United Kingdom
*Main ingredients* Bread or a bread roll, butter, chips, and sometimes a condiment of ketchup, brown sauce, malt vinegar, or mayonnaise


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No, Im talking like take a sub from subway or Metro deli and slap fries on it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> Chip butty
> 
> A classic chip butty made with chips, white bread, butter, and tomato sauce
> *Alternative names* Chip sandwich, chip barm, chip roll, chip muffin, chip stottie, piece and chips, hot chip sandwich, chip batch, chip sarnie, chip cob
> ...


A vegetarian meal. I would love this! Malt vinegar and ketchup! Awesome.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look up Premonti bros pittsburgh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Look up Premonti bros pittsburgh.


ENJOY!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> ENJOY!!


Is there any meat in it? If there isn't, there's enough there for four meals for me along with a healthy dose of Greek yogurt! 

That would be good if it was dipped in some light batter that was deep fried. Oh ya, baby. 

covered in.......

3 cheese, shredded cheese all melted and stringy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I think we should have a food thread.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> I think we should have a food thread.


Yup.

But I had a turkey sub with fries added at sheetz haha. Love me some sheetz.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Yup.
> 
> But I had a turkey sub with fries added at sheetz haha. Love me some sheetz.


Do you want to do the honors?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Do you want to do the honors?


I dont cook


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2017)

Budda said:


> I dont cook



Heat fries on a pan.









Put warmed fries between 2 slices of bread.










Season to taste.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> I dont cook


You can! Do you love good food? 

Then you have enough qualifications to start a thread about food.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But back to touring and shows...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> But back to touring and shows...


@Budda Sorry for the derail. 
Have fun on your tour. 
Best wishes for success.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Back to ontario thursday! Somewhat regretting not bringing my boots haha.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Back in Canada after our Buffalo show. KW crew roll out tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)

I won't be able to make it tonight.
Have a rockin' show my friend.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I won't be able to make it tonight.
> Have a rockin' show my friend.


Ah bummer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First last Canadian gig has started! Kitchener area roll out!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wanting to wish you the best of luck! 

Shake a leg. 

Go kick some guitar ass! 

Have fun!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Glad we didn't blow the breaker last night haha. Open Sesame is a cool little spot!

Dance Cave tonight in Toronto - hope to see some of you there!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I would gladly come to see you, but Milena bought concert tickets half a year ago for tonight 
I was thinking perhaps we would be able to join you after the concert, but considering my really bad cold that is still stuffing my nose and throat, will miss you AGAIN!
Sorry


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bigboki said:


> I would gladly come to see you, but Milena bought concert tickets half a year ago for tonight
> I was thinking perhaps we would be able to join you after the concert, but considering my really bad cold that is still stuffing my nose and throat, will miss you AGAIN!
> Sorry


Well if we can get @Lola @jdto and @Granny Gremlin out we're doing ok!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Doors are open, Seas are almost set up to rock. Cmon out GTA!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump for Budda!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ottawa tonight at Cafe Deckuf!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Second last Canadian show bump.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry I missed it, @Budda . We were jamming at the Rehearsal Factory all night.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Montreal people, you're up tomorrow!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry Budda. Missed it. I had my schedules all screwed up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First band is on in Montreal. For those with day jobs, I get it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Only 4 shows left!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All done. Time to write the rest of a record!


----------

